# new puppy 12 weeks old black sable german shepherd bitch



## hartjohn (Sep 28, 2013)

Download 1240392_3547627227378_1060866482_n.jpg from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


Download IMG-20130928-00737.jpg from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way

Download IMG-20130928-00749.jpg from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


Jademorg Aemy

this is karma 12 weeks old


----------



## hartjohn (Sep 28, 2013)

Jademorg Aemy

this is karma 12 weeks old


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nice looking pup.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

She has a beautiful coat and looks like a LOT of fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

